# Question on barn lime??



## Emmetts Dairy (Dec 23, 2010)

Yesterday afternoon while the goaties were playing in the snow..we spread some dolimate lime and then layered with tons and tons of new fresh straw...does anyone else lime their barn floors????

And I have another question which is...about the chicken run.  We have  more chickens this year and I never had issue with smell in thier run...but I notice it now more and more...since its all closed up for the winter I dont want them sick...but I cant find any info on dolimate lime and its safety for their runs???   There is no moisture in their run..its roofed and glass in like a greenhouse...with about of 1ft around top walls for ventalation.

We were thinking of putting down the lime and adding straw on top...but chickens scratch?????  I dont wanna kill em????  

Any input????  Would be greatly appreciated..


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Dec 23, 2010)

Yes, we lime when we do clean outs.  We normally use hydrated lime though.  I'm pretty sure the chickens would be fine with the lime.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Dec 23, 2010)

I heard hydrated was toxic and burns and should only used for disinfecting purposes??

But I have not found any info on chickens and types of lime in runs???

Sorry, I'm confused again!   

I will keep searching..theres gotta be something???  I went to backyard chickens too and did'nt get an answer...just a debate???


----------



## patandchickens (Dec 23, 2010)

Dolomitic or calcitic lime is completely totally safe for chickens and other animals. You can even feed it to chickens as a calcium supplement, although *dolomitic* lime in particular is not recommended for that purpose because the high magnesium level can potentially cause problems. 

Hydrated lime can cause mild chemical burns if they get it "straight" onto their eyes or skin or in their mouth; if you are only sprinkling a fine dusting down and/or if it's getting turned/raked/stomped in before the chickens get onto it, it is pretty safe. You just have to use common sense about it. 

Don't accidentally get quicklime, which is VERY caustic and should be used only with great care and protective clothing, and animals not allowed around it until/unless it has been THOROUGHLY turned into the ground or buried.

For more on lime and liming, see http://www.backyardchickens.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=244034 (post #6 is mine and summarizes your options, but there are good posts throughout the thread so you may want to read the whole thing, it isn't that long).

Basically there is a tradeoff between safety/speed/effectiveness (vs odor and vs germs).

Good luck, have fun,

Pat


----------



## elevan (Dec 23, 2010)




----------



## rebelINny (Dec 23, 2010)

We use lime. Not sure what kind it is but we have always used it. I think its dolomite. We always spread some on our gardens that need the extra alkaline I think? I don't know its one of them alkaline or acid I have no idea! I know I am a sorry excuse of a green thumb that doesn't know the difference. I do know they are opposites LOL


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Dec 23, 2010)

patandchickens said:
			
		

> Dolomitic or calcitic lime is completely totally safe for chickens and other animals. You can even feed it to chickens as a calcium supplement, although *dolomitic* lime in particular is not recommended for that purpose because the high magnesium level can potentially cause problems.


Thank you Pat..Im confused again...Im not supplementing per se..just sweetening the run soils...I know they will scratch but what if I rake it in the ground and cover the run with straw?? Will dolomitic work????


----------



## patandchickens (Dec 24, 2010)

Emmetts Dairy said:
			
		

> Im not supplementing per se..just sweetening the run soils...I know they will scratch but what if I rake it in the ground and cover the run with straw?? Will dolomitic work????


Dolomitic limestone is FINE to just "have around in the chickens' environment". All's I'm saying is that a few people think about making it the only calcium supplement they offer to their chickens, which is arguably not the best idea (because it forces them to take in so much magnesium with the calcium). It is fine for them to just eat bits of it casually 

Pat


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Dec 24, 2010)

patandchickens said:
			
		

> Emmetts Dairy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok..ok!! Got it  Thanks alot!! Appreciate it!! Just wanted to be sure thats what you meant!! Have a Merry Christmas!


----------

